# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Ge-7030 kenwood

## theodorosrs

Καλήσπερα στο φόρουμ.
Έχω αυτό το εκουαλαιζερ και μου κάνει το έξεις πρόβλημα.
Στην έξοδο του ήχου έχει ένα κύκλωμα που το ονομάζει μιουτ. Αποτελείται από τρία τρανζίστορ αντιστάσεις διοδακια και κάτι πυκνωτες. Όταν τροφοδοτείται άλλες φορές κάνει διακοπή και άλλες παραμόρφωσή μαζί με πτώση του ηχου. Οταν το κύκλωμα βγει εκτός από τροφοδοσία λειτουργεί άψογα. Τα υλικά αλλαχτηκαν όλα. Τώρα δεν κάνει διακοπή αλλά κάποιες φορές κάνει παραμόρφωσή με πτώση του ήχου. Αν ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορεί να φταίει και από που παίρνει εντολή αυτό το κύκλωμα.

Στάλθηκε από το S308 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Προφανώς όταν δεν υπάρχει σήμα στην είσοδο του μηχανήματος κάνει φίμωση για να μην περνάει φύσιμα στο επόμενο στάδιο αυτό μπορώ να εικάσω αλλά παρ όλα αυτά αν έχεις σχέδιο ανέβασέ το να δούμε τι πρέπει να αλλαχτεί.Με σκέτες φωτογραφίες δεν νομίζω εύκολα να φανεί.

----------

theodorosrs (09-04-16)

----------


## theodorosrs

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω εδώ σαν αρχείο.
Βάζω το λινκ 
http://elektrotanya.com/kenwood_ge-7.../download.html

Στάλθηκε από το S308 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## theodorosrs

To πρόβλημα έχει εντοπιστεί σε αυτό το κύκλωμα.

Στάλθηκε από το S308 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## filippos1

καλημερα φιλοι μου.εχω το ιδιο μηχανημα και προφανος με το ιδιο προβλημα.εχει επισκευασει καποιος απο εσας το ιδιο να του το στειλω?ευχαριστω

----------


## east electronics

γενικα σε αυτο το μοντελο ειναι ενα γνωστο προβλημα  Λειτουργει το ιδιο καλα  και χωρις το mute  μπορεις ευκολα να το αφαιρεσεις κοβωντας τα τρανσιστορ απο πανω Γενικα παντως  εχει αναριθμητα ολοκληρωμενα μεσα τα οποια τηγανιζονται απο θεμροκρασιες και αρα περιμενεις σιγουρα να εχεις και θεματα σε κολλησεις και θεματα σε πυκνωτες .

Παντως σε μηχανημα που ασχοληθηκαμε να το φιαξουμε και το ψαξαμε πολυ καλα και απο κολλησεις  και απο πυκνωτες τελικα για το προβλημα του mute  δεν βρεθηκε καμμια ακρια 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## xsterg

αρα αφαιρεις τα τρανζιστορ κει εισαι οκ. για να μην μπορεσε ο σακης να βγαλει ακρη φαντασου...

----------

